# Weaning



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

Hiya,
im just wondering at what age do you reccommend i start weaning my daughter and whats the best way to go about this?
  She is 18 weeks old today and has 4-5 oz bottles every 3 hours or so and has been sleeping through for quite a while now although just lately she has started waking up earlier as she has been going to bed earlier!

It may sound like a silly question coming from a nursery nurse but i want to double check before i do anything.

                                      shell xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Shell

Have a look at this and come back to me if it doesnt answer your questions!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=82;action=display;threadid=5851

Also if you look in the feeding section in babydust there is also loads of helpful advice!

Good luck!!

Jxx


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

it wont let me look at the link. its saying that it appears to be missing or i may not be allowed to access it!  

                                                      shell xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=82;action=display;threadid=5851


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

im sorry, it still isnt letting me on. says error!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya

try it now!!!!   

jxx


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

thankyou very much.

i dont think she is ready to be honest but grandparents are putting their 2 penniesworth in again!  

she still only really has 4 - 6oz every 3 hours and seems quite happy with that.
she does watch us eat and gets quite excited!

she does occasionally wake once during night but i think thats coz she started rolling over and ends up wedged in the corner of her crib!  we are bringing her cot into our room at the weekend to see if she settles in it as its alot wider than her swinging crib.  do you think this is ok she is 4 n half months now!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yeah she will be fine...make sure everything is in the same in the cot though ie position of mobile, toys etc. She maybe a little unsettled for a few nights whilst she gets used to her new bed.

Jxx


----------

